
Fuck You, Startup Yoda  - McKittrick
http://learntoduck.net/startup-yoda
======
fyolnish
"And until you realize that, that the only value you bring is the complete
lack of value, you can go fuck yourself." makes no sense.

~~~
mnicole
Sure it does. One's inability to see that they can't speak on behalf of
everyone else in the industry because what worked for them isn't the One True
Answer does everyone a disservice. Pageviews and a chance at sounding
important or intelligent are all that matter in most of these scenarios.

